# Topics > Robotics > Laboratory robotics >  Laboratory automation systems, HighRes Biosolutions, Woburn, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - HighRes Biosolutions

Home page - highresbio.com/laboratory-automation

----------


## Airicist

HighResBio SteriStore 

Published on Jan 28, 2015




> Self-sterilizing automated incubator

----------

